
Speech Analysis: I Have a Dream - Anon84
http://sixminutes.dlugan.com/2009/01/18/speech-analysis-dream-martin-luther-king/
======
Create
this wasn't the real thing, as opposed to:

Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr., giving his “Beyond Vietnam” speech at Riverside
Church in New York on April 4, 1967.

[http://www.democracynow.org/2006/1/16/dr_martin_luther_king_...](http://www.democracynow.org/2006/1/16/dr_martin_luther_king_jr_1929)

